# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | C07 & C08 Twin Towers | 155m x 2 | 31 fl x 2 | T/O



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

*Residential and hotel*










OwnerAdministrative Capital for Urban Development (ACUD)







ClientChina State Construction Engineering Corporation Ltd.







EngineerDar AL-Handasah Shair and Partners


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

*Jul 2021 *


----------



## 928883 (May 4, 2021)

I hate to say it, but I kind of feel like all this new construction in the much of the Middle East is an exercise in futility. With climate accelerating, cities like Cairo are going to be too for anyone except those who essentially live their entire lives inside.


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

TheQuon84 said:


> I hate to say it, but I kind of feel like all this new construction in the much of the Middle East is an exercise in futility. With climate accelerating, cities like Cairo are going to be too for anyone except those who essentially live their entire lives inside.


too hot ?
good news is Egypt's climate/weather is much more moderate in comparison with others in the region eg gulf states, really our summer is nothing like that of theirs, hot nonetheless 😂

edit: in addition to that, Egypt is building 3 other cities on the Mediterranean; Alamein, East Port Said, New Mansoura. So not all in the desert thankfully.


----------



## 928883 (May 4, 2021)

You're talking about _right now_. The wet bulb temperature means that it might be so hot overnight during parts of the year, that without AC that the body literally not cool itself off. Extended stretches like in India this past year will lead to a lot of deaths in a densely packed region. The number of degree days is set to skyrocket. The prognostications for much of the Middle East are pretty dire based on population growth, expected temperature increase, water availability, and economic growth. Aside from the wealthiest elite, the life of the average Egyptian is set to get worse not better. 

Additional big factors are how much less water Egypt gets after Ethiopia finishes their dam, and the already diminished flow of water from a drying region that reaches the Delta. I'd also be very concerned about Egypt's ballooning population of 100M+ now with basically a single water source and a population pyramid that skews young. Truth be told, I think any region of the world that averages more 2.5 children per woman needs to dramatically decrease the size of their families immediately - and the West radically needs to reduce their consumption. I am fairly convinced the world is f'd without civilization altering decisions.


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411488269074800642


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

from the local forum



Mortdecai said:


> found more info on that sky bridge on a Chinese website *link*
> 
> "The skyway made of steel, which has a span of 31.4 meters and weighs 161 tons
> The air corridor was finally placed between the 29th and 30th floor, after being lifted about 141 meters above the ground.
> It took 18hrs to lift the corridor into place."


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)

that's probably the first skyway in Egypt !?


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

probably so, not aware of any other


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

timelapse


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=598695404711416


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

​


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

Towers at night


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Mortdecai, I like this skybridge connecting these two buildings 

by the way, they should be taller


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

Skybridge is a real nice touch, I wish there are more like this sort of thing in NAC and Alamein.


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ground level shot as seen from the iconic tower vicinity


----------

